# Aquarium maintenance



## Fishtank16 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a 125 gallon aquarium that was set up by the store I bought my tank from and it has been nothing but a nightmare full of algae and problems. I have a CO2 tank but. Have not yet been able to get a high enough level in the tank according to the CO2 indicator. I have a severe algae problem. I would like to really clean my tank and start over. Can anyone direct me to articles about maintenance. I need to know what Parts and pieces I should be cleaning and how. My tank has 2 built in overflows and an aqueon sump pump filter. Thank you for your help


----------



## NinjaPilot (Jul 31, 2016)

Fishtank16 said:


> I have a 125 gallon aquarium that was set up by the store I bought my tank from and it has been nothing but a nightmare full of algae and problems. I have a CO2 tank but. Have not yet been able to get a high enough level in the tank according to the CO2 indicator. I have a severe algae problem. I would like to really clean my tank and start over. Can anyone direct me to articles about maintenance. I need to know what Parts and pieces I should be cleaning and how. My tank has 2 built in overflows and an aqueon sump pump filter. Thank you for your help


Algae is controlled by light and fertilizer. When there is too much or not enough of either, it goes crazy. You would need to give more information about your tank's lighting, inhabitants, plants, and fertilizing regimen before anyone could help you fix the problem. But I can say that if your tank is on a lighting timer, no more than 5-7 hours per day, that is a good start to keeping algae down. If you fertilize your plants weekly, or monthly, or not at all, and what you use is very important. 
Do your plants cover more than 1/2 of the bottom? That would be a good level of plants to keep algae at bay.
Are you over feeding your fish? That will make algae happy.
Is the tank in sunlight during the day? That causes algae issues.
What kind of algae do you have? Green, brown, black? There are many types and each have their preferred environment.
What is your chemistry? High nitrites? High ammonias?

There are so many possibilities. It sounds like you need to clean out the tank and start over. If your plants are covered with algae, you may want to toss them. If they are not covered in it, then you may be able to save them. There is a lot of research to do on keeping plants in aquariums, but hopefully some of what I've written makes sense! Sorry to hear about your dilemma, but it can be fixed. Reading the forum 'sticky's' (articles) at the beginning of each forum topic is a good place to start. I never read any particular book, but instead read every forum I could. That is a good way to learn how to keep algae in control. There will always be some algae, and we tend to use Otocinclus and snails to do that cleaning for us.


----------



## Fishtank16 (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

Its an interesting hobby if you can take it slow. Try to get a balance with plants without CO2 and then upgrade to CO2 once you get the balance.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Reality is that it's all science with a ton of variables. Me thinks you jumped in to far for your experience level. Yet do know this...it's harder to screw up a larger tank than a smaller one. 
Check flow- must do water changes- check bulbs- filtration is huge. Huh


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Nobody is born with the knowledge necessary for keeping a successful planted aquarium. I suggest getting a copy of this book, https://www.amazon.com/Sunken-Garde...97706277&sr=8-8&keywords=aquarium+hobby+books and spending a lot of time studying it. Then use a forum like this to study the various aspects of the hobby to learn still more. And, only then, set up your own planted aquarium.


----------



## Gone missing (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a farm more loose way of operating and I also allow myself many more mistakes. I don't mind admitting that I often guess wrong when starting a new project but I have also learned that it doesn't hurt much and is a quick way to learn. Reading about the hobby is fine but then much of what I read doesn't fit my tank exactly so I feel free to try other things often. I also find just trying things is much more fun than reading and wondering how it will work. 
I go for working out the problems on the current situation rather than starting over. I would clean all the hardstuff that is algae covered. A bleach dip for all the rocks, wood and plastic like filter intakes, thermometer, etc. Soak 8-10 hours in water with enough cheap, unscented, uncolored bleach to kill all the algae. Since it is all hard stuff that is not harmed by chlorine, I just make sure to get enough. A half cup maybe in 50 gallons , maybe? Watch not to get the bleach on clothing! when done soaking, rinse it all. That gets the chlorine level down to close to tap water and then either let the stuff all dry well and scrape off the dead algae or some prefer to use extra dechlor like Prime. How to deal with plants will depend on how far gone. Too much algae and I just swap them out. Part of the expense of any hobby? 
But before charging ahead, too far. Look and learn from what has happened this time. I would look first at lighting as it is so often stressed as "required" for live plants that we often overshoot on either the brightness (lumens?) or the time it is on. I find it better to start low and work to higher as less simply gives less growth while too much creates the harder problem of algae. 
One reason for me not to suggest a total restart is that algae is almost a sure thing and it gets in the tank even when spotless so I just assume it is going to be there and don't try to start spotless. Blowing in the wind, perhaps? 
Like learning to ride a bike, Start slow and do the tricks and fast riding later.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I also relied on guessing and trying out things until I just got sick of always spending my time fighting algae. Then I decided to always measure how much light I was using, and try to stay with low to medium light - no high light at all. I got rid of my pressurized CO2 system, a mistake, and went to non-CO2 methods only. Now I am using DIY CO2, with Excel (Metricide) and low medium light. I limit my plant choices to those that are healthy in that level of light. If I had kept my CO2 system I would probably go a bit higher in light intensity, with a level of CO2 that is appropriate for that intensity. Algae is rarely a problem for me now.


----------

